# Moving out in 3 days...what can I expect?



## WhatKatyShouldHaveDone (Jun 12, 2012)

After 6 months of living in limbo, walking on egg shells, burying my justifiable anger at my useless, spineless husband....the time has finally come to move out.

I am leaving the family home as I couldn't stay here...everything is packed...and i feel ...nothing...the past few days my husband has gotten angrier and meaner ( I think as he is unable to express any doubts or sadness healthily - it all comes out as anger)...so I am really looking forward to going....my poor heart needs a rest...

....but i have never lived by myself before, been with him since i was at Uni and 20....now 32....is this the calm before the storm...is moving out going to kill me? Will i be back on the floor again? Can I trust these feelings of excitement? I know the roller coaster will last a while longer....but how did you guys cope when you finally physically separated...was there relief, or was it awful?

I'm just scared of this numbness....I don't trust it....any advice? Anything I can do to not end up on the floor again, snotty and hysterical?!


----------



## 2much2soon (Jul 26, 2012)

WhatKatyShouldHaveDone said:


> After 6 months of living in limbo, walking on egg shells, burying my justifiable anger at my useless, spineless husband....the time has finally come to move out.
> 
> I am leaving the family home as I couldn't stay here...everything is packed...and i feel ...nothing...the past few days my husband has gotten angrier and meaner ( I think as he is unable to express any doubts or sadness healthily - it all comes out as anger)...so I am really looking forward to going....my poor heart needs a rest...
> 
> ...


I moved out of June 15th and I have been enjoying the peace of mind. I do have sad days, but I love having a space that he has never been invited too. The meaness and arrogance just wore on me. Take care of yourself with exercise. Enjoy your peaceful space.

2much2soon


----------



## mab1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there anything he could do to save it? As the guy who's been left behind I'm totally confused right now. I've tried to be as understanding as I can. She left in May. I've not been angry with her. I know I was a di*k, but I have worked my ass off to try and sort myself out. I wasn't abusive, didn't have an affair, just got lazy in the marriage. She isn't seeing anyone else. I've tried counselling, self help, been on holiday with friends. But when I talk to her she just says she doesn't miss me, she's done, she has personality issues to deal with and wants to focus on her career but then will chat like we're best mates afterwards. So confused right now. She moves into her new place in 6 days.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I didn't move out he moved out... but the first time he left it was a lot of sadness, it hurt bad ( i didnt want the D) He moved back in shortly after the D ( he had no where esle to go) and this time I told him to leave after 3 months, and it felt great! FREEDOM! So I think a lot of it depends on your mind set and where you are in the recovery process. I still have occasional down days but it really related more to him not spending enough time with our DS. FYI I never lived on my own either... met him at 19 and D was final when i was 34... I have done fine and so will you


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I was 43 when I separated from my STBXW of 18 years, and it was my first time living on my own. Yes, it was a big change, but it definitely had its good points too. You'll get used to it and survive. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

